# Thoreau



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I just saw this saying at another site, has resonance.

"Our homes are such unwieldy property that often we are imprisoned rather than housed by them."

This resonates with me as We have vey elderly Relatives who should be in care but survive un a House that due to its' location has become extremely valuable.

90 year olds they spend their days looking out the front window, afraid to sell and to move on.


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thoreau also said one my favourite quotes:

"Our life is frittered away by detail... Simplify, simplify, simplify! ... Simplicity of life and elevation of purpose."


(My admiration for the man notwithstanding, he kind of was the pacifist version of the unabomber of the 19th century has to be said)


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Sure, but a man's home is his home. My 86 year old grandfather built his home, raised his family and still lives there today. 

It isn't a prison, its a sanctuary.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Not Me, I have a 70 year old relative who lives Thoreau.

Divorced, three grown up Children, He lives on a small acreage in a small dwelling in Rural Ontario.

Heat is from wood He chops, Food is from his own Garden, bit of a stange duck, very cautious as to how his foods are grown, uses only compost, no sprays.

Only indulgence, a bottle of Glen Fidich a week.

Once every two years, He takes a back pack , goes to Australia, wanders around for six months, just talking and meeting people.

The only comment people make, he is the most relaxed and happy person they have ever met.

A large Inheritance was immediately passed to his kids, He did not want the aggrevation.

CPP/OAS and a small Pension with full benefits meets all his needs.


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Sure, but a man's home is his home. My 86 year old grandfather built his home, raised his family and still lives there today.
> 
> It isn't a prison, its a sanctuary.


The house is a symbol of the memories in his mind. The memories are the jewels, not the home.

Our emotional attachment to things is misplaced. I get it - its a trophy and it inspires those memories, but as soon as you're able to see that there's more to it than that, you're free of its imprisoning attributes. 

Keep in mind, I practice a more minimalistic perception - so I present that bias here. This with the acknowledgement that I am guilty of consumerism and attaching myself to things.

I have an 88 year old grandmother in a care home. She would likely have maintained more sanity staying in her home, but she'd also likely be dead. And this is where it gets complicated, as one could argue that her quality of mental life was diminished by moving out. Though, watching her, its been her own stubbornness to adapt which has diminished her mental life. 

The problem is, that its hard to accept change at that age. And its hard for any of us to see that its all in our minds. Especially when you start losing your mind!


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

K-133 said:


> The house is a symbol of the memories in his mind. The memories are the jewels, not the home.
> 
> Our emotional attachment to things is misplaced. I get it - its a trophy and it inspires those memories, but as soon as you're able to see that there's more to it than that, you're free of its imprisoning attributes.
> 
> ...


I guess my point is, it depends on the person. My Mom's parents sold their home and moved into a "retirement village". In a little less than 10 years I watched two people go from fairly active seniors to the cemetary. You sit around with a bunch of old people waiting to die, and eventually, you do too. By comparision my Dad's parents continue to live in the home he built. 2acres, 2 floors plus basement, 1500 square feet. Why take a person out of their home? Why rob a person of the place they spent the last 50+ years. If they are happy there, that's where they should be.


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> I guess my point is, it depends on the person. My Mom's parents sold their home and moved into a "retirement village". In a little less than 10 years I watched two people go from fairly active seniors to the cemetary. You sit around with a bunch of old people waiting to die, and eventually, you do too. By comparision my Dad's parents continue to live in the home he built. 2acres, 2 floors plus basement, 1500 square feet. Why take a person out of their home? Why rob a person of the place they spent the last 50+ years. If they are happy there, that's where they should be.


You're absolutely right. I was just being difficult


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> ...Why rob a person of the place they spent the last 50+ years. If they are happy there, that's where they should be.


I think the ability of a person to tolerate change is a key factor. Some people retain that ability into their 80s. Others have resisted it all their lives.

My Dad and MIL both stayed in their homes until they died in the hospital. It made no sense without considering their comfort level with living there.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I think going forward and even now there is a growing trend to keep seniors who want to stay in their homes, in their homes. Retirement homes are very expensive and taking care of a home keeps seniors more active and involved than in life and community. 

Further for those seniors who can't manage a home the condo lifestyle works for many of them. Certainly in Sherway Gardens they have a bunch of clubs that cater to the elderly community...knitting clubs, water exercise classes, coffee mornings and the like. 

They also have in home nursing support and cleaning support for those who are having difficulties. 

For many seniors who want to be independent, these are definitely more attractive than the nursing home, many of which provide inadequate care, horrible food and smell of urine.


----------



## prollywrong (Dec 17, 2010)

"The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation."

Written today, it may read: "The mass of _people_ lead lives of quiet desperation."

Less gender-specific, but also less rhythmic.


----------

